# RBN/ Sole Trader / .ie domain issue



## flattea2 (17 Sep 2008)

Hi

Following scenario.

I have registered a business name (sole trader) directly related to my domain name.

so website is ‘mydomain.ie’ the registered business name is ‘mydomain’. The nature of the business is basically ‘property services’

Now I want to register another .ie domain. The domain is for argument sake related to, cars and the new domain will be similar to ‘mycardomain.ie’

I was hoping that I could simply associate the new ‘car’ domain with the original property services registered business name and number. That is to say. use the registered business name/number to secure the registration from IEDR.

My hosting provider think I need a better claim than that (which I’ve no reason to not believe them)

Are my options as follows

1)       change the RBN of the property services name to ‘Joe Bloggs’ (ie me) and change nature of business to a more general one like ‘web services’.? or
2)       separately create and register a RBN for the ‘motors’ related domain.?
3)       insist on the original ‘property services’ type RBN being used for the new ‘motors’ domain?

I’ve asked my host for further clarification but always worth a second opinion here. I would just rather keep everything under the one RBN. Seems the IEDR are still overly picky. I’ll post back what happens if anyone interested.


----------



## MugsGame (17 Sep 2008)

2 is the way you must go. You need an RBN corresponding to each domain name. A single business can have multiple RBNs (trading names).


----------



## blacknight (18 Sep 2008)

MugsGame said:


> 2 is the way you must go. You need an RBN corresponding to each domain name.



That's incorrect.

You can register multiple domains with only one RBN using the "discretionary name"

However the RBN should be something less specific eg. if you had "irish car trader" as your RBN it would be implausible that you would want to register "swimmingpoolcleaner.ie"


----------



## c00lcarl (23 Sep 2008)

Try this link to the IEDRs .ie domain name policy, it explains what is required for each category

[broken link removed]


----------



## bond-007 (24 Sep 2008)

Simply register a RBN identical to the .ie domain you require. That way there can be no arguments from the IEDR. Easier than fapping around with discretionary names.


----------



## flattea2 (11 Nov 2008)

bond-007 said:


> Simply register a RBN identical to the .ie domain you require. That way there can be no arguments from the IEDR. Easier than fapping around with discretionary names.



Just to say that is exactly what I did to be on safe side. I found out the domain name I wanted to purchase was previously owned so decided to take as comprehensive a route as possible to secure name.


----------

